# OMG this is totally cool!! Agility for horses :D



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

So I was looking for videos on agility for dogs as I'm going to be starting that with my dog shortly. But I came across this video. Let me know what you all think about it...it might be something I would like to try (if I can ever get the obsticals together) lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That would be rather fun!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks like that horse is having a blast.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, thats so cool! The horse looked like they were loving it!
I'd love to do that, bet you can build a massive amount of trust by doing that...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

That would be cool for minis.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Woo Hoo! :lol:
That course was great! Gives a person ALL kinds of ideas......

I have done some thing like that, but just with cones, tarps, and jumps.
It is such a wonderful way to strengthen your relationship, and get exercise at the same time. Great fun!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow that looks like fun


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to do it! Now all I need is a horse to do it with lol


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

That does look real cool! Looks like great fun too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

wow, that looks like so much fun, the horse looked like it was having a great time! Me and phoenix do in an out of cones and he enjoys that, i might get some more obstacles for him to try.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

How neat! That horse looked like he was having a blast! Gaa now I wanna try!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

That is so cool! I love how that horse bucked halfway through like "weee! lovin it!"


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

what a hoot that would be.... That horse sure trusts its owner.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, that looks cool. I sure hope those obstacles are more stable than they look. - I wouldn't have even wanted to climb over the 'bridge/boardwalk' and ... I guess that would be the equivalent to an "A-frame."


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The horse was so cute, looked like he was having oodles of fun! That would be neat (and much more practical I would think) to do with minis.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That horse sure has some faith in that guy for going through the big "scary tunnel" and such! He was having a blast too!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my god! That looks like so much fun. I love agility with dogs, think of the rush with horses!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

OH wow...that is great stuff!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i want to do this now..haha..looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Fruitbatjellybean (Oct 8, 2009)

That is awesome!!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

That looks like SO much fun!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've seen that several times, looks like great bombproofing work!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

omg i would love to do that!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks awesome. I used to do a bridge, but a lot smaller, with my mustang and jumps with flowers and a cultivate tunnel as well. He used to think he was a circus horse. Its so... much fun and its great that he can do it free with no halter or lead line! He was having a blast coming out of that tunnel!


----------

